# Parking/Neutral Position Switch??? HELP!



## x1N5AN3x50ULJAHx (Mar 8, 2007)

hey guys my dad has a nissan frontier 2000 2.4L with a manual transmission. recently the "service engine soon" light came on and i went to get the DTCs. the code came out as P1706 which i believe is the park/neutral position switch. anyways, im new to nissans and cant quite figure it out yet. so i was just wondering what am i suppose to do now? am i suppose to replace that switch? if so, where can i locate the switch in the car and how do i do it? thanks very much.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

x1N5AN3x50ULJAHx said:


> hey guys my dad has a nissan frontier 2000 2.4L with a manual transmission. recently the "service engine soon" light came on and i went to get the DTCs. the code came out as P1706 which i believe is the park/neutral position switch. anyways, im new to nissans and cant quite figure it out yet. so i was just wondering what am i suppose to do now? am i suppose to replace that switch? if so, where can i locate the switch in the car and how do i do it? thanks very much.


I'd reset the OBD II with the scan tool and see if the problem reoccurs. The OBD II may have triggered on a "spurious problem" and I'd see if a "hard" failure is present before I started replacing parts. You might also observe the conditions when the light appears to see if there is a possible cause.

Steve


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Odd ... never had a call for one of these on a M/T but here you go.


[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## x1N5AN3x50ULJAHx (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks so much guys. but yeah i am probably going to reset the OBD and see what happens from there. if the same problem occurs again ill make sure i check it out. and thanks for the diagram too. i believe thats on the transmission right?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's a Nissan FS5W71-C


----------

